# he stopped the car



## Polina River

Dag!

1) Welk hulpwoord moet ik in dit zinnetje gebruiken?

Hij _________ de auto voor het water *gestopt*.

In mijn boek wordt geschreven dat *'stoppen' *altijd met *'zijn'* gaat. Maar ik ben niet zeker in dit geval of ik *'zijn' *moet gebruiken omdat niets met het onderwerp gebeurt. 

2) Welk hulpwoord wordt met het werkwoord *'gaan'* gebruikt als ik geen richting geef? 

Alvast bedankt!


----------



## Peterdg

1) Hij heeft de auto gestopt.
2) Geef eens een voorbeeld van wat je bedoelt.


----------



## eno2

> *tot stilstand komen of brengen*
> 
> 
> Vervoegingen:  is, heeft gestopt (volt.deelw.)Voorbeelden:  _`We *zijn *gestopt voor het rode stoplicht.`_,
> _`We *hebben* het proces gestopt.`_






stoppen Nederlands woordenboek - Woorden.org

Met zijn intransitief - en met hebben transitief. .


----------



## ThomasK

Ik zou die _stoppen _bijna nooit transitief gebruiken. Jullie wel?

Gaan: _hij is gegaan_. Maar: wat is dan de betekenis, als er geen context is. Normaliter zou ik ook _Hij is naar Brussel geweest_ overwegen, omdat ... _gegaan _kan impliceren dat hij niet is teruggekomen...


----------



## eno2

ThomasK said:


> Ik zou die _stoppen _bijna nooit transitief gebruiken. Jullie wel?


Waarom niet?


----------



## ThomasK

Tja, ik zou wel een trein doen stoppen als ik kon, en figuurlijk de samenwerking stopzetten, maar het werk stoppen: nou, nee... Het klinkt mij vreemd in de oren...


----------



## eno2

Waarom stop je geen taxi i.p.v. een trein? 



ThomasK said:


> Ik zou die _stoppen _bijna nooit transitief gebruiken. Jullie wel?


Ik begrijp je weer niet...
De voorbeeldzin was toch 


Polina River said:


> 1) Welk hulpwoord moet ik in dit zinnetje gebruiken?
> Hij _________ de auto voor het water *gestopt*.





Peterdg said:


> 1) Hij heeft de auto gestopt.


Is dat niet transitief?
Intransitief  kan ik niet veel bedenken met 'heeft gestopt '
De wending ' het  ... stoppen' , transitief, lijkt me  daarentegen  wel gebruikelijk. De verpleegster heeft het bloeden gestopt.


----------



## Red Arrow

Inderdaad, of: Stop de persen!


----------

